# Passé antérieur journalistique



## modus.irrealis

Salut,

Pendant que je lisais un article, j'ai trouvé la phrase suivante:



> Par contre, j'étais un peu ébranlé après que les Blue Jackets eurent inscrit leur deuxième but en troisième période.


Ce qui m'a surpris c'est le passé antérieur, quelque chose que je n'attend pas voir dans un article, surtout quand il ne semble pas être un article littéraire. Donc je voudrais vous demander si le passé antérieur, même si je pensais toujours que c'était un temps exclusivement littéraire, est utilisé régulièrement par les journalistes et cette phrase n'est pas du tout étrange. J'ai aussi pensé à la possibilité qu'il y a quelque chose avec "après que" qui demande le passé antérieur au lieu du plus-que-parfait, mais je ne sais pas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Sans être aucunement spécialiste en grammaire française, j'avance une explication: premièrement, le bon usage veut que l'on utilise l'indicatif après "après que" et non le subjonctif même si celui-ci est communément employé dans le langage courant.
Ensuite, il me semble que la concordance des temps impose le passé antérieur dans ce cas.

Ceci pourra peut-être t'aider...


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne vois aucun problème particulier à cette phrase. Le passé antérieur est logique, compte tenu de l'imparfait utilisé dans la proposition principal. Par ailleurs, comme cela a été dit, l'indicatif est normal.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Merci. Je suis toujours un peu surpris parce que c'était la première fois que j'ai vu ce temps dans un article, et dans un article où on utilise exclusivement le passé composé et même "on" au lieu de "nous." Une autre question: est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le plu-que-parfait et dit "j'étais un peu ébranlé après que les Blue Jackets avaient inscrit" ou est-ce qu'il faut dire "eurent"?


----------



## LV4-26

modus.irrealis said:


> Merci. Je suis toujours un peu surpris parce que c'était la première fois que j'ai vu ce temps dans un article, et dans un article où on utilise exclusivement le passé composé et même "on" au lieu de "nous."


 Je comprends très bien votre surprise. 

C'est un cas un peu délicat. Je comprends également le choix du/de la journaliste. Sachant que l'indicatif s'impose, on n'a guère le choix qu'entre _"ont inscrit_" et "_eurent inscrit"_. 

Avec _quand_, on aurait, sans hésitation, utilisé _ont_ (passé composé).
                              Par contre, j'étais un peu ébranlé *quand* les Blue Jackets *ont* inscrit leur deuxième but en troisième période.

Avec _après que_, ou _une fois que_, on est, je pense, obligé de marquer l'antériorité de l'action, puisque nous ne sommes plus dans la simultanéité. L'autre solution serait ce temps, dont j'ai oublié le nom (mais je crois qu'il y a un fil là-dessus quelque part) et qui consiste à "doubler" le passé composé : 
après que les Blue Jackets *ont eu* inscrit.....
Mais ce temps est peu utilisé et je ne sais pas jusqu'à quel point il est accepté --> attendre d'autre avis ou retrouver le fil dont je parlais.

Bref, je partage votre impression de "mélange des registres" mais je crois qu'il n'y avait pas d'autre solution.



> Une autre question: est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le plu-que-parfait et dit "j'étais un peu ébranlé après que les Blue Jackets avaient inscrit" ou est-ce qu'il faut dire "eurent"?


Je ne l'utiliserais pas mais je ne suis pas sûr de savoir pourquoi 
Mon hypothèse : l'indicatif est seul correct mais les lecteurs/auditeurs sont tellement habitués à ce subjoncif fautif (_*après que les Blue Jackets aient inscrit_), que c'est l'indicatif qui leur semble incorrect. Du coup, l'auteur choisit le temps de l'indicatif qui paraît le moins "bizarre". Ici, c'est _eurent_.

Conclusion : pas étonnant que cela vous pose un problème, car c'est effectivement un problème pour tous ceux qui écrivent.  Le problème de "_après qu'ils *avaient *inscrit_", c'est qu'il *a l'air* fautif (alors qu'il ne l'est sans doute pas).


----------



## Benjy

Pss.. c'est le passé surcomposé


----------



## LV4-26

Benjy said:


> Pss.. c'est le passé surcomposé


Merci Benjy. 
On en parle ici
Et, comme je le pressentais, il semble que son usage soit plutôt familier et/ou régional.


----------



## Vache qui rit

Est-ce que le passé antérieur est le subjonctif du plus-que-parfait? Ou est-ce que c'est la même chose que le plus-que-parfait? Je suis encore au lycée, donc les seuls temps subjonctifs que j'ai appris sont le subjonctif présent et ce que la prof a appelé le "subjonctif passé" (bien qu'il y ait plusieurs "subjonctifs passés"), le subjonctif présent de "avoir" ou "être" avec le participe passé du verbe. Combien de subjonctifs passés y a-t-il et comment s'appellent-ils?


----------



## LV4-26

Quelques éclaircissements

Subjonctif présent
qu'ils inscrivent

Subjonctif passé
qu'ils aient inscrit
(je ne connais pas d'autre forme.....ou bien j'ai oublié  )

Subjonctif imparfait
qu'ils inscrivissent

Subjonctif plus-que-parfait
qu'ils eussent inscrit

Le passé antérieur est un temps de l'indicatif
C'est le temps composé correspondant au passé simple
ils inscrivirent --> ils eurent inscrit (auxilaire (ici, _avoir) _au passé simple + verbe au participe passé)

Certains écrivains aiment bien le subjonctif imparfait. Mais ils l'aiment surtout à la troisième personne du singulier. Autrement, il fait trop "ampoulé" avec ses -asse et ses -isse 
_Il aurait fallu qu'il inscrivît un troisième but_
(ne pas oublier l'accent circonflexe !)

L'astuce, avec _après que, _c'est que, quand on met le verbe au passé antérieur (mais ça ne marche qu'à la 3° personne du singulier), il ne se distingue pas phonétiquement du subjonctif. Du coup, ceux qui pensent, à tort, qu'il faut le subjonctif n'y voient (pardon, n'y entendent) que du feu et sont satisfaits. 
-->
_après qu'il eut inscrit le troisième but_
(il manque juste l'accent circonflexe pour en faire un subjonctif).

euuuuh...je ne sais pas si j'ai été bien clair, là....


----------



## itka

Voilà. LV4-26 nous donne tous les cas possibles. Je pense qu'on ne peut pas être plus clair ! 

*4 temps du subjonctif, dont 2 seulement à utiliser* : *présent et passé. *
L'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait n'ont d'intérêt qu'historique (il faut les comprendre dans les textes) 

Le *passé antérieur *n'a rien à voir. Il marque simplement l'antériorité . Deux actions ont lieu dans le passé, l'une précède l'autre : 
1ère action : passé antérieur   _Quand il eut fini,..._
2ème action : passé simple.     _.... il partit._

Oralement, (et plutôt au Sud de la France, il me semble) puisqu'on n'utilise pas le passé simple, on aura :
1ère action : passé surcomposé   _Quand il a eu fini,...
_2ème action : passé composé    _.... il est parti.

_Je voulais juste préciser un peu le passé antérieur. J'espère que je n'ai pas trop embrouillé les choses ?


----------



## modus.irrealis

LV4-26 said:


> Conclusion : pas étonnant que cela vous pose un problème, car c'est effectivement un problème pour tous ceux qui écrivent.



Merci beaucoup de votre explication, surtout d'avoir expliqué tous les options possibles -- c'était très claire.


----------



## Vache qui rit

Merci LV4-26 et itka -- vous avez été très clairs. Je n'ai qu'une question de plus: itka, est-ce seulement au sud de la France qu'on dit "quand il a eu fini," ou est-ce que c'est idiomatique partout? Je croyais que dans ce cas, on utiliserait le plus-que-parfait.


----------



## itka

Je ne sais trop quoi te répondre !  Moi, je l'emploie régulièrement, ce passé surcomposé... dans d'autres régions... je ne sais pas ! Si un nordiste passe par là, il nous le dira 

Le plus-que-parfait, ce n'est pas la même chose. La différence porte sur un aspect modal. 
Cela veut dire qu'il y a deux systèmes de temps au passé :

1. on veut exprimer l'action comme un tout que l'on considère comme *achevé* dans le passé : on utilisera le passé simple ou le passé composé (et si deux actions se succèdent, la première sera au passé antérieur ou au passé surcomposé)

_Ce jour-là, quand il eut fini, il s'en alla
Ce jour-là, quand il a eu fini, il s'en est allé_

2. on envisage l'action comme répétitive, durative (qui dure), *inachevée* : on emploiera le plus-que-parfait puis l'imparfait.

_Tous les jours, quand il avait fini, il s'en allait

_Comme ce n'est pas assez compliqué  n'oublions pas que l'on peut combiner les deux systèmes !
Une action envisagée dans sa durée, sert de *"décor"* à une autre, considérée comme un *événement ponctuel*, les deux étant à peu près simultanées dans le passé.
imparfait + passé simple (ou passé composé)

_Il faisait ses devoirs quand on sonna à la porte
Il faisait ses devoirs quand on a sonné à la porte_

C'est clair ? Ou c'est complètement embrouillé ?


----------



## LV4-26

A bien y réfléchir, je me demande si je ne dis pas, moi aussi, de temps en temps _quand il a eu fini.
_Pourtant, je ne suis pas tellement du sud.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il est utilisé couramment dans le langage parlé dans le sud-ouest de la France  et apporte une nuance que les autres temps n'ont pas, mais que j'ai du mal à définir qui insiste peut-être sur l'action passée ou sur une activité qui s'est "perdue" dans le temps, parce que technologiquement dépassé ou qui demandait une expertise particulière, pour une commande spécifique, surtout, dans l'expression "..., on l'a eu fait."


----------



## Vache qui rit

Je ne savais jamais que plus-que-parfait ne s'utilisait qu'avec l'imparfait! Ma prof dit toujours que le plus-que-parfait s'utilise pour les actions avant des autres événements dans le passé, comme "Quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il est parti." Je devrais lui demander si elle a déjà entendu ce "passé surcomposé."


----------



## itka

Vache qui rit said:


> Je ne savais jamais que plus-que-parfait ne s'utilisait qu'avec l'imparfait! Ma prof dit toujours que le plus-que-parfait s'utilise pour les actions avant des autres événements dans le passé, comme "Quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il est parti." Je devrais lui demander si elle a déjà entendu ce "passé surcomposé."



Là, je crois que ta prof "se plante" (= se trompe). La concordance des temps est, me semble-t'il, obligatoire. La phrase que tu cites sonne très faux à mon oreille ! 

Le plus-que-parfait s'utilise avant d'autres événements du passé, lorsque l'autre verbe est à l'imparfait. Il ne va pas du tout avec le passé composé. Enfin, il me semble.  Je n'ose plus rien affirmer car on a tant d'exemples dans le forum, de choses qui se disent ailleurs... Pour moi, en tous cas,  c'est une faute de français et rien d'autre.


----------



## Vache qui rit

itka said:


> Là, je crois que ta prof "se plante" (= se trompe).



Peut-être -- mais elle est française.  Elle vient de Lyon. Je ne sais plus à qui me fier !


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Là, je crois que ta prof "se plante" (= se trompe). La concordance des temps est, me semble-t'il, obligatoire. La phrase que tu cites sonne très faux à mon oreille !
> 
> Le plus-que-parfait s'utilise avant d'autres événements du passé, lorsque l'autre verbe est à l'imparfait. Il ne va pas du tout avec le passé composé. Enfin, il me semble.  Je n'ose plus rien affirmer car on a tant d'exemples dans le forum, de choses qui se disent ailleurs... Pour moi, en tous cas,  c'est une faute de français et rien d'autre.



Par contre, on peut très bien dire: Quand il est parti, il avait déjà fini ses devoirs.

Autre détail: le passé surcomposé des verbes pronominaux est bien bizarre. Par exemple:

Après qu'il s'est eu habillé, je l'ai emmené à l'école.

Cheers!


----------



## hoshiko

itka said:


> Oralement, (et plutôt au Sud de la France, il me semble) puisqu'on n'utilise pas le passé simple, on aura :
> 1ère action : passé surcomposé _Quand il a eu fini,..._
> 2ème action : passé composé _.... il est parti._


J'apporte ma pierre occitane: le passé surcomposé n'est pas "français", c'est une transposition de l'occitan (comme "poutou" ou "galéjade" sont des transpositions des noms "poton" et "galejada") => d'où l'emploi dans le sud...
Mais il se répand, en commençant par Paris (qui, c'est bien connu, est peuplé de provinciaux).
Il passe à la télé et se répand ainsi!
C'est un temps qui exprime une action qui s'est passée il y a longtemps, avec une idée de nostalgie ("c'était mieux aaaavant").
Mais ce n'est pas un temps "français"... ;-)


----------



## hoshiko

modus.irrealis said:


> est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le plu-que-parfait et dit "j'étais un peu ébranlé après que les Blue Jackets avaient inscrit" ou est-ce qu'il faut dire "eurent"?


Le plus-que-parfait (comme l'imparfait) implique que l'on met l'accent sur le temps du déroulement de l'action, alors que le passé simple et le passé composé (et leurs composés) impliquent une action finie (voire assez courte).
ex: "je courais quand je l'ai vu" = "j'étais en train de courir quand je l'ai vu"
vs "j'ai couru quand je l'ai vu" = "1. je l'ai vu 2. aussitôt après je me suis mis à courir" ou "je courai quand je l'ai vu" = "je courai -> je l'ai vu -> peut-être me suis-je arrêté?"

Peutêtre n'est-ce pas très clair, même pour moi


----------



## modus.irrealis

hoshiko said:


> Peutêtre n'est-ce pas très clair, même pour moi



Non c'est clair -- j'oublie toujours les différences entre ces temps composés, et je pensais que la langue familière remplacerait "après qu'ils eurent inscrit" par "après qu'ils avaient inscrit", mais maintenant il me semble qu'on dirait simplement "après qu'ils ont inscrit" ou, parmi certains gens, "après qu'ils ont eu inscrit." Est-ce correct?



geostan said:


> Par contre, on peut très bien dire: Quand il est parti, il avait déjà fini ses devoirs.



Mais est-ce que vous le trouveriez incorrect si le plus-de-parfait se trouvait dans la groupe de "quand," comme dans l'exemple de Vache qui rit: "quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il est parti." Je suis un peu confus, bien sûr, mais maintenant je pense qu'on dirait "quand il avait fini ses devoirs" seulement dans des contextes tels que "ces jours-là, quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il regardait le télé. Oui? Non?


----------



## itka

Après vérification, voici un lien qui vous en dira plus long :

 :http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#surcomposes

Il est précisé que les temps surcomposés sont "inusités" pour les verbes pronominaux... Effectivement, la forme est assez bizarre.

Apparemment, ces temps ont gagné depuis longtemps leur nationalité française ! Voyez les auteurs qui les emploient... 

J'édite car je m'aperçois que je n'ai pas répondu à vos dernières questions.
*Hoshiko*, je ne suis pas tout-à-fait d'accord avec tes phrases... "je courai quand je l'ai vu" me semble impossible.
*Geostan *: "Quand il est parti, il avait déjà fini ses devoirs". Oui, cette phrase est correcte, mais justement "déjà" introduit une information temporelle nouvelle... Ce n'est pas la même construction.
*Modus.irrealis* : oui, je suis d'accord avec ta dernière phrase, mais remarque que spontanément tu as remis un plus-que-parfait (1ère action) suivi d'un imparfait (2ème action). 
La phrase proposée par Vache-qui-rit me semble de moins en moins possible !
_*Quand il avait fini ses devoirs, il est parti._.. Si d'autres francophones veulent bien nous dire ce qu'ils en pensent...


----------

